# New cutting tool:Quic-key Painter



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet but it looks and sounds promising...but so did the Accubrush! hahaha
What has me interested is the testimonials by actual pro painters. I'm gonna get one and see how it works...has anyone else tried this yet??
http://www.quic-keypainter.com/index.php


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

More DIY stuff. Check out the wobbly line it left next to the base, I am sure you will find it to ne much like the accubrush.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Wooster jumbo coated make a roller handle that flips quality product for the pro...


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Wooster jumbo coated make a roller handle that flips quality product for the pro...


What?!?!?!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

For the DIY homeowner who couldn't cut a straight line to save their life, I can see that being a useful tool.

But you won't find it in my toolbox. :no:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've used this POS

I didn't want to, but there was a demo at the local ICI so I gave it a shot.

Doesn't save time, doesn't leave a straight line, nuff said

I can see it ruining less trim for a DIYer though


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

did u see the vid? it shows the quick slide drop cover that comes with it. its like 2ft long maybe. looks like a great tool for diys though. just look at how badly they ruin their houses when they attempt to cut in with a brush, you kknow?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That thing is just another cheap china made gimmick, that wont be sold in any "real" paint store. Maybe QVC or some late night infomercial advert. Dont forget to mention this post for your free lifetime supply of replacement rollers. ( just pay shipping and handling)


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Let's say for discussion sake this thing did work, what do you think would be the end result?

I'll tell ya what will happen, it will give more room for fool painters to drop their drawers even further - anything that saves time or materials cost - and this trade will transfer all that profit back into the pockets of the customer.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Well........I bought one of these things today and as unbeleivable as it may seem (to me as well) the thing really works! It's actually kind of amazing but it leaves a very decent line. Now it's probably not going to help with "high end" jobs with dark colors and white base, but for most jobs it is really going to save you quite a bit of time. Especially on one coat re-paints same color.

It's useless cutting walls with stucco ceiling, But I wouldn't expect that but for cutting around doors, windows, and base it's actually unreal how well it works! Also saves the back as you can do most cutting from standing position. I wish I had this thing 22 years ago when I mostly did townhouse and apt re-paints!
In summary, you obviously will still need a brush but this tool WORKS and will save you a ton of time especially on 2nd coat cuts.
Cheers


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like just another POS joke of a tool. The upside is when the diy HO thoroughly fs up whatever they're painting they'll call a pro to fix the abortion of a job that thing leaves in its wake. That new baseboard slider is a must have! Anyone want a vanfull of drops? 
I just love how clean & spotless everyone in these kinds of vids are...HA!:bangin:


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Let's say for discussion sake this thing did work, what do you think would be the end result?
> 
> I'll tell ya what will happen, it will give more room for fool painters to drop their drawers even further - anything that saves time or materials cost - and this trade will transfer all that profit back into the pockets of the customer.


 
WOW! Bizarre attitude man! So I guess rollers were a bad idea not to mention sprayers? maybe we should all start using 2 1/2 inch brushes as our only tool, that way we could make a killing hahaha your logic is lacking freind...The day I started spraying was the day I started to make WAY more money, mmmm took less time and I made more money. I think you are tied into the wage slave mentality. Just because through your ingenuity, tools, experience and skill you can do a task faster doesn't mean you're going to charge less money. If a bedroom is worth 400 bucks to paint doesn't mean I have to spend 8 hours painting it. If I can paint it in 4 and maintain quality I am not going to give the balance to the customer!!! My skills, tools, experience etc. allow me to be more efficient therefore I am the one who is going to benefit, the customer also benefits because I am in and out quicker and leave behind a great professional job.

If some guys want to cheat themselves out of money they deserve to earn so be it it's nothing new...it's called low self esteem. Besides those guys are not going to affect me because they are generally working for cheapass scumbags and that's not the kind of customer I want or have. I never worry about those guys, eventually they price them selves out of existance...and are replaced by a whole other crop of low self esteem painters who allow themselves to be abused by low class cheapskates. hahaha
Try the roller....it's pretty decent.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Wooster jumbo coated make a roller handle that flips quality product for the pro...


I don't pull that baby out of the quiver very often, but when I need to: _dang_ does that baby earn it's keep


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

•Spring-loaded, 1/4 in. chrome-plated shank adjusts four ways to reach different faces of a surface; great for cabinets, railings, decks, pipes, and more •Quickly change the direction of the frame any time during painting by pushing the red button •Solvent-resistant plastic cage, extra-smooth rolling action •Full-size grip with reinforced threads, Sherlock GT® compatible •Works with both 4 1/2 in. and 6 1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter rollers


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

PS The picture does not do the product's versatility and usefulness justice, check one out at your local Paint Store


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet! Never seen this yet. How long has it been out? Thankx :thumbsup:


slickshift said:


> •Spring-loaded, 1/4 in. chrome-plated shank adjusts four ways to reach different faces of a surface; great for cabinets, railings, decks, pipes, and more •Quickly change the direction of the frame any time during painting by pushing the red button •Solvent-resistant plastic cage, extra-smooth rolling action •Full-size grip with reinforced threads, Sherlock GT® compatible •Works with both 4 1/2 in. and 6 1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter rollers


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why don't you just take a cheap roller handle and bend it, I have done this in the past. I still have a bent one in my van somewhere.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> That thing is just another cheap china made gimmick, that wont be sold in any "real" paint store. Maybe QVC or some late night infomercial advert. Dont forget to mention this post for your free lifetime supply of replacement rollers. ( just pay shipping and handling)


This was sold at ICI paints ( one of the large paint chains in Canada ) AND at the local Benjamin Moore stores!

If you do a PERFECT first cut it can possibly save time on a second cut I can imagine, but my second cut goes fast anyways so...


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

wow, that quick slide cover.....is just...just bad news.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Why don't you just take a cheap roller handle and bend it, I have done this in the past. I still have a bent one in my van somewhere.


why because the woosters one bends in more than one direction


----------

